# Flexible vent pipes?



## Rob H (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm in the process of installing 'can'/recessed lights in my kitchen. I cut a hole for one of the csans and found a vent pipe directly above the hole. 

Can I cut the vent pipe and add a flexible pipe/hose to get around the can?


----------



## TazinCR (Jun 23, 2008)

If it is a sewer vent you will need to reroute it with pvc. No flex pipe.


----------



## Rob H (Dec 28, 2008)

TazinCR said:


> If it is a sewer vent you will need to reroute it with pvc. No flex pipe.


It appears to be a kitchen sink drain vent - it this considered a 'sewer' vent?


----------



## TazinCR (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes and you should be able to reroute it with pvc.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

It would have to be re-routed with PVC. There are no flexible options unfortunately.


----------



## JDC (Mar 11, 2008)

Although there is 1-1/2", 2" and even 3" flexible PVC out there, it isnt approved for drain, waste and venting. Some 45s, a little bit of pipe and time though and you'll be home free.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Before you tear down the ceiling to re route, if you're lucky you may be able to offset up diagonally or sideways a few inches by using a couple of 45 degree elbows with a 2-6" stub between them. Don't try to swivel or push your pipe sideways since you may crack a hidden joint down line and cause more work for yourself. Also remember to keep your pvc away from the future heat of your light pots.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

There is no clearance requirement between DWV pipe and can lights, but it would be a good idea to maintain a little space for good measure.

Also, when you re-plumb, don't accidentally create a point to prevent water from passing or a point of accumulation. Any new plumbing should be level with the pipe's flow.


----------

